# Trails rund um und in lohr



## Sebastian_2 (4. September 2009)

Suche Trails rund um Lohr. Würde mich über en par tipps freun


----------



## bernd e (7. September 2009)

Hi Sebastian,

bin aus Fr.bach und kenne einige Trail. Kommt immer darauf an was so der Anspruch ist. Beim Erklären von Wegen hab ich ein wenig ein Problem da ich viel aus dem Kopf fahre und mir da seltenst die Wegmarkierungen oder andere Dinge merke die für einen Ortsfremden (sofern du einer bist) wichtig sind um genau den Trail zu finden. Was ich so auf die schnelle empfehlen kann ist die Punktmarkierung bzw. Schneewittchenweg von der Weikertswiesen nach P.stein oder der Spessart Weg 1 von Weikertswiesen zum Valentinusberg. Was auch nicht schlecht ist der R-Weg vom Oberbecken runter oder ein für mich neuer Weg im Bereich S2+ oben am Beilstein (ist in keiner mir bekannten Karte drin).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trelgne (10. September 2009)

Desweiteren:
- Spessartweg1 von Lohr nach Gemünden (vor allem die letzte lange Abfahrt) 
- Birkenhainer von der Bayr. Schanz Richtung Gemünden
- Wanderweg von Sohlhöhe runter zum Katharinenbild und wenn man weiter Ri. Frammersbach fährt, zweigt ein markierter WW links ab runter nach Partenstein (sehr guter Trail)


----------



## bernd e (11. September 2009)

@trelgne: der dritte Vorschlag ist das der Trail vom Dreiländereck in die Rossbach?


----------



## trelgne (11. September 2009)

Nein, das ist der welcher direkt am Bahnhof rauskommt (die steile Straße beim ehem. Schuh-Schanz runter). WW-Markierung roter Kreis mit Kreuz darin.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (14. September 2009)

danke. komme aus lohr un kenne mich ein wenig aus, bin am freitag  die sohlhöhe runter, war echt gut.  grüße sebastian


----------



## bernd e (15. September 2009)

Sebastian_2 schrieb:


> danke. komme aus lohr un kenne mich ein wenig aus, bin am freitag  die sohlhöhe runter, war echt gut.  grüße sebastian



Vermutlich den R-Weg zur Franziskushöhe runter  der ist schon mal nicht schlecht, aber es gibt bessere


----------



## Sebastian_2 (16. September 2009)

stimmt


----------



## trelgne (16. September 2009)

bernd e schrieb:


> Vermutlich den R-Weg zur Franziskushöhe runter  der ist schon mal nicht schlecht, aber es gibt bessere


Wenn man sich kurz vor der Franziskushöhe links hält, kann man die Trailabfahrt bis runter zur Sackenbacher Wiese ausdehnen und über diese runter bis zur Bahnlinie fahren. So kommen ca. 4 km zusammenhängender Trail-Downhill zusammen, zudem überdurchschnittlich gut eingefahren, da der erste Teil ja Bestandteil des Spessartbike-Marathon ist. Meines Wissens die längste zusammenhängende Trailabfahrt im Spessart und von daher kaum zu toppen. Aber es gibt natürlich fahrtechnisch Anspruchsvolleres.


----------



## bernd e (24. September 2009)

trelgne schrieb:


> - Birkenhainer von der Bayr. Schanz Richtung Gemünden



Hab ich gestern getestet ==> schöner flowiger Weg. Leider wurde es zu schnell dunkel und ich mußte zusehen das ich wieder auf die andere Seite des Oberbeckens komme 

Den Kreis mit Kreuz werd ich dann mal suchen gehen wenn ich wieder im hellen unterwegs bin


----------



## Spessartbiker82 (27. September 2009)

die letzte Abfahrt von Keiler Bike Marathon nach Wombach, von Aurora nach Einsiedel,  vom Bischbornerhof nach Partenstein(alle Wege ausgeschrieben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (27. September 2009)

Spessartbiker82 schrieb:


> vom Bischbornerhof nach Partenstein(alle Wege ausgeschrieben)



Du meinst sicher die Markierung roter Punkt / Schneewittchen


----------



## trelgne (29. September 2009)

Man kann auch Mitglied beim Spessart-Biker e.V. werden. Dann hat man Zugriff auf die vereinsinterne Trail-Highlightkarte. Da sind geschätzte 75% aller Trails des ganzen Spessarts drin verzeichnet.
www.spessart-biker.de


----------



## Deleted 130866 (26. Februar 2010)

Von der Schönrain geht auch ein kleiner Trail runter, nur leider ein bischen kurz.


----------



## oldskoolbmx (10. März 2010)

servus! auch mich würden trails um lohr herum interessieren. den r-weg solhöhe runter nach sackenbach kenne ich und gefällt mir. auch vom rexroth-schlösschen runter zum valentinusberg (durch den wald, vorbei an der ich-weiss-nicht-wie-die-heisst-hütte) ist ein schöner trail, leider recht kurz. dann natürlich die treppen runter am valentinusberg. das war's aber auch schon grob mit meinen kenntnissen. ich suche vor allen dingen schöne trailige abfahrten, gerne auch anspruchsvoll (der aufsteig ist mir ziemlich gleich). danke und grüße!


----------



## Sebastian_2 (11. März 2010)

Danke erstmal!!
oldskoolbmx: du meinst die Schankopfhütte. Wo beginnt der trail am rexrothschlösschen???


----------



## oldskoolbmx (11. März 2010)

genau, schanzkopfhütte. wenn man am rexrothschlösschen den schotterweg runter fährt, gleich die nächste rechts und nach wenigen metern wieder links (da hat auch mal jemand einen kleinen double gebaut, leider mittlerweile kaputt) dann kommt man direkt an der hütte raus. und wenn man dann die treppen an der hütte runter fährt, über die straße drüber, treppe runter, dann kommt der schönste abschnitt. leider recht kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130866 (11. März 2010)

is des dann der große hohlweg wo du meinst mit schönstem abschnitt??


----------



## oldskoolbmx (11. März 2010)

nein, ich glaube den hohlweg den du meinst, das ist die "klapper". ist eigentlich auch ganz schön zu fahren, es ist halt ziemlich steinig. ich meine das (wirklich ganz) kurze, recht steile stück das direkt nach den treppen kommt, die zu der hütte führen.


----------



## Deleted 130866 (11. März 2010)

die bin ich noch net gefahren wüsst ach net wie man zu der hütte kommt außer auf dem weg den ich immer fahr abba des nächste ma wirds aufjedenfall ma probiert(wenn der drecks schnee etz endlich mal weg taut)


----------



## bernd e (14. März 2010)

oldskoolbmx schrieb:


> genau, schanzkopfhütte. wenn man am rexrothschlösschen den schotterweg runter fährt, gleich die nächste rechts und nach wenigen metern wieder links (da hat auch mal jemand einen kleinen double gebaut, leider mittlerweile kaputt) dann kommt man direkt an der hütte raus. und wenn man dann die treppen an der hütte runter fährt, über die straße drüber, treppe runter, dann kommt der schönste abschnitt. leider recht kurz.



Wenn du am RR-Schlösschen (Parkplatz) halb rechts/gerade den Wald weg ein paar Meter und dann in den Trail weiter oben einsteigen. Der Weg ist mehr oder weniger der Spessartweg 1.

Weiterer Vorschläge: 
Punktmarkierung von Beilsteinhütte nach Lohr runter. 
Punktmarkierung von Weikertswiese nach Partenstein.
Div. Wege vom Hochwege Lohr/Partenstein nach Partenstein runter.
Das Problem ist, die Wege zu beschreiben wo man abbiegen muß usw.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (16. März 2010)

oldskoolbmx: Wohnst du in Lohr?? Un wen ja fährst du auch downhill/freeride??


----------



## oldskoolbmx (16. März 2010)

@bernd e: danke für die tipps, ich werd's mal ausprobieren. vielleicht hast du mal lust auf eine gemeinsame tour, dann musst du nix beschreiben 
@sebastian_2: ich bin öfters in lohr. und freeride: ja (siehe vids).
grüße!


----------



## bernd e (17. März 2010)

oldskoolbmx schrieb:


> @bernd e: danke für die tipps, ich werd's mal ausprobieren. vielleicht hast du mal lust auf eine gemeinsame tour, dann musst du nix beschreiben



kann man einrichten.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (18. März 2010)

gibts hier keine gebauten sprünge,anlieger,etc.??
grüße


----------



## oldskoolbmx (19. März 2010)

hi sebastian_2, das müsstest du doch eigentlich besser wissen, du kommst doch aus lohr, oder? 
in einem staatsforst etwas zu bauen ist halt grundsätzlich problematisch und hat meistens nicht lange bestand. beispiele dafür gibts ja genug.
hi bernd e, wie siehts denn nächste woche unter der woche aus, sozusagen als feierabendrunde? 
grüße!


----------



## bernd e (19. März 2010)

@ Sebastian_2: gibts  Die meisten Erbauer halten es aber für sich, zum Schutz

@ oldskoolbmx: sollte sich einrichten lassen, jedoch ist meine Kondition im Keller und ich muß mal sehen wie der Handwerker der nächste Woche bei mir ist mich braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldskoolbmx (20. März 2010)

ja, secrettrails behält man besser für sich, sonst wären's ja keine ; )
terminlich ist's bei mir auch noch ein bißchen wackelig: montag geht nicht, dienstag und donnerstag ginge voraussichtlich ab ca 15:30, mi und fr bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht in lohr. 
ach, und bergauf bin ich auch kein wiesel. grüße!


----------



## bernd e (22. März 2010)

Hab mir am Samstag auf der Tour einen schönen Zug geholt, wird die Woche wohl eher nichts bei mir. Hab jetzt ne ordentliche Rüsselpest


----------



## oldskoolbmx (23. März 2010)

@bernd e: vielleicht klappt' ja nächste woche. gute besserung!
@sebastian_2: spricht ja nix dagegen selbst zum spaten zu greifen  die frage ist nur wo...


----------



## Sebastian_2 (25. März 2010)

ich bin erst 13 und hab keinen zum fahren un hab kein bock en ganzen tag im wald rum zu gammeln
grüße


----------



## bernd e (26. März 2010)

Sebastian_2 schrieb:


> ich bin erst 13 und hab keinen zum fahren un hab kein bock en ganzen tag im wald rum zu gammeln
> grüße



In der Budelszene, wie es oldskoolbmx schreibt, kommst du mit einer solchen Einstellung nicht weit!


----------



## Sebastian_2 (26. März 2010)

ich meinte halt alleine, ohne jegliche unterstützung und alleine dauerts halt aach saul lang wenn ma alles gescheit machen will und außerdem fahr ich eigentlich lieber


----------



## p3ox (27. März 2010)

Hallo,

also wenn in Lohr mal eine Freeride-Tour oder ähnliches geplant ist, würde ich auch mitfahren. Komme aus Marktheidenfeld und bin immer fürs Biken zu haben.

Grüße, Basti


----------



## Sebastian_2 (30. März 2010)

wie alt bist du denn??


----------



## p3ox (31. März 2010)

noch bin ich 24 ändert sich aber in 20 Tagen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (31. März 2010)

ich wär für eine endurotour zu haben ^^
komme auch aus marktheidenfeld


----------



## p3ox (31. März 2010)

Der Franken Biker ^^ und warst mal wieder fahren?


----------



## han-sch (31. März 2010)

klar, gestern den ganzen tag 
können auch mal wieder fahrn wenn du zeit hast


----------



## bernd e (20. Mai 2010)

Ein Bekannter hat mir von Trails am Berg zwischen Sendel- und Steinbach vorgeschwärmt. Der Berg muß wohl zwischen Maria Buchen / Sendelbach / Steinbach übersäht von Trails sein.

Werd´s demnächst mal antesten.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (21. Mai 2010)

richtig, dort kenn ich auch schon ein paar und fahr da auch öfters. soweit ich weis liegen dort zurzeit ein paar bäume auf den wegen rum, also ziemlich nervig, aber die trails sind zum großteil sehr gut eingefahren.


----------



## Glocke (15. Juni 2010)

@Bernd: Wenn du mal ne Trailrunde fährst kannst du gerne mal bescheid geben, D. und ich wären dabei. Vom schönen O´sinn nach Frammersbach ist es ja net soweit. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (15. Juni 2010)

Hi Glocke! Werde sicher mal die Trails um Sendelbach mal antesten und dabei über mir schon bekannte nach Lohr radeln. Nach den letzte 4 Tage will ich aber von biken er mal nichts mehr sehen  Ich melde mich.


----------



## oldskoolbmx (18. Juni 2010)

..da wäre ich auch dabei. habe übrigens mal trails gesucht, entlang des höhenrückens  von mariabuchen nach sendelbach/steinbach aber nichts nennenswertes gefunden :/  sind ja auch nicht so viele höhenmeter bis runter. grüße


----------



## Sebastian_2 (20. Juni 2010)

dort gibt es schon einiges, aber man muss erst mal auf den buchenberg hoch fahrn und findet man schon was dass bis nach sendelbach runter geht.


----------



## bernd e (28. Juni 2010)

Bin letzte Woche ein paar schöne Wege um P-stein gefahren und dabei einen weiteren Einstig gefunden der selbst dem Fr.bacher Trailexperte kennt wo er hinführt. Wenn es zeitlich klappt, werde ich diese Woche noch mal P-stein abklappern. Wer Interesse hat, ... Bescheid und sollte aber nach Fr.bach kommen, da es von da für mich angenehmer ist


----------



## oldskoolbmx (29. Juni 2010)

hi bernd, ich würde mitkommen. ich hätte morgen und übermorgen ab etwa 17:00 Zeit. da könnten wir uns doch gleich in partenstein treffen (z.b am bahnhof)? ist von mir aus näher als fr-bach ; ) grüße


----------



## bernd e (29. Juni 2010)

Ok, Mittwoch 30.06., 17 Uhr Bahnhof Partenstein. Ich wollte, wie schon geschrieben, ein paar unbekannte Wege testen (was ich als Einstiege am letzten Do. gesehen habe) und natürlich auch ein paar bekannte. Tempo nicht so hoch, morgen ist Warm gemeldet und meine Kondition ist im Keller


----------



## bernd e (28. Juli 2010)

War gestern spontan zum fahren gekommen. Also rauf auf´s HT und nach Lohr, dort dann ein mal Sendelbach / Steinbach und zurück (Buchenberg).

Fazit: schöne Pfädchen dort und wenn sich die Zeit mal findet, werde ich diese per GPS erfassen. Die zwei Pfade gestern hab ich schon mal


----------



## Sebastian_2 (2. August 2010)

sag ich doch


----------



## spessarhopper (6. August 2010)

Bei den Touren der  Spessarthoppers kann jeder mitfahren, ich denke wir kennen so ziemlich  jeden Trail Rund um Lohr.
Das Jahresprogramm ist unter http://www.bnmsp.de/vereine/spessarthoppers/program.htm

Im August kann es allerdings schon mal passieren , dass alle im Urlaub sind,
also im Zweifelsfall vorher ne mail an info...spessarthoppers.de


----------



## bernd e (7. August 2010)

spessarhopper schrieb:


> Bei den Touren der  Spessarthoppers kann jeder mitfahren, ich denke wir kennen so ziemlich  jeden Trail Rund um Lohr.
> Das Jahresprogramm ist unter http://www.bnmsp.de/vereine/spessarthoppers/program.htm
> 
> Im August kann es allerdings schon mal passieren , dass alle im Urlaub sind,
> also im Zweifelsfall vorher ne mail an info...spessarthoppers.de



Hi aus Frammersbach!

Ich hatte schon die Vermutung das es die Spessarthoppers nicht mehr gibt, da die Webseite nicht mehr so ganz aktuell ist (auch die Rubrik "aktuelles"). Nur der Tourenkalender ist aktuell. Aber schön das es euch noch gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (9. August 2010)

War heute kurz entschlossen den Schneewittchenweg (red dot) von Weickertswiese nach P-Stein gefahren. Guter Zustand, viele MTB-Spuren zu sehen ==> scheint beliebt zu sein


----------



## Deleted 130866 (9. August 2010)

Bin heute endlich mal an der Schanzkopfhütte das Stück an den Treppen runter und nicht durch den Graben links vorbei und des Stück ist echt einiges besser. Am Berg zwischen Sendelbach und Steinbach bin ich heute nur den gefahrn der direkt von Ortschaft zu Ortschaft geht, aber ist natürlich sehr schön zu fahrn. Morgen ist mal der dran der von Steinbach aus zimlich am anfang links weg bergauf geht.


----------



## bernd e (9. August 2010)

münchenistrot schrieb:


> Bin heute endlich mal an der Schanzkopfhütte das Stück an den Treppen runter und nicht durch den Graben links vorbei und des Stück ist echt einiges besser. Am Berg zwischen Sendelbach und Steinbach bin ich heute nur den gefahrn der direkt von Ortschaft zu Ortschaft geht, aber ist natürlich sehr schön zu fahrn. Morgen ist mal der dran der von Steinbach aus zimlich am anfang links weg bergauf geht.



fahr mal das Buchental und dann über den Berg wieder runter nach Sendelbach (am Sprotplatz in den Wald rein). Buchental => schöne Landschaft und sonst schöne Trails.

Schanzkopfhütte, da waren wir ja gerade mal 5 km Luftlinie entfernt


----------



## Sebastian_2 (12. August 2010)

jup buchental is echt schön, und es gibt echt gute trails in richtung sendelbach! da wo jetz der neue kreisel in sendelbach gebaut wird geht nach der wies am waldrand ein total geiler singletrail an. der is super flowig, macht echt spaß!


----------



## Deleted 130866 (12. August 2010)

Ja den hab ich ja gemeint. Bin dann noch den Tag drauf vom Sendelbacher Sportplatz in Richtung Main und dann den Weg der weiter oben ist und auch am Ende von dem unteren Trail in Steinbach aufhört. Danach noch des Buchental was ich schon gekannt hab und noch ein Stück Spessartweg 1 in Höscht bis zur Mainbrücke nunnter, ist aber zumindestens am unteren Teil ziemlich kaput gefahrn.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (26. August 2010)

so hab jetz meinen persöhnlichen mega endure trail zusammenhang gefunden. ein bischen highspeed, langes schotterstück-geradeaus, dann enger trail-rauf runter hin und her, danach 20 meter steiles stück bergauf, und danach adrenalin am steilhang entlang- eine kurve nach der anderen. DER PERFEKTE ENDURO AUSFLUG. Wenn jemand interesse hat, dann pn. oder ihr könnt ja mal raten. kleiner tip: sendelbach/Buchenberg


----------



## Deleted 130866 (26. August 2010)

hab ne ahnung abba bin mir net so sicher ob ich das selbe mein


----------



## Sebastian_2 (26. August 2010)

sag einfach ma


----------



## Deleted 130866 (27. August 2010)

ja also des lange schotterstück würd ich mal sagen geht am sendelbacher sportplatz an da gehts dann immer geradaus bis man irgendwann ma rechts nen trail rauf kann(geht in richtung steinbach) und da wo der aufhört widda auf dem unteren trail zurück nach sendelbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian_2 (27. August 2010)

jo, fast richtig. also, der trail der in richtung steinbach geht in runter, also nich nach steinbach, dann auf dem schotterstück geht irgendwann mal(ziehmlich weit hinten) eine kleine enge abzweigung links runter. danach ein bischen rauf und dann den pantherweg oder wie der heißt runter. dann kommt man an der landstraße am neuen kreisel raus. fertig
Die aufblaßbare Waschmaschine geht an münchenistrot!


----------



## derfati (6. September 2010)

Spessartweg 1 am Waldhaus Rexroth dürfte Geschichte sein...  

http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=20112#20112


----------



## Sebastian_2 (7. September 2010)

hä warum?? der link geht bei mir nicht


----------



## derfati (8. September 2010)

Unser Forum geht im Moment nicht. Ich hatte da Fotos gepostet.

Leider haben dort die Waldarbeiter gewütet. Der Hohlweg ist nicht mehr passierbar.

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## derfati (10. September 2010)

Das Forum geht wieder.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (16. September 2010)

hab gestern ma gekuckt, der weg ist wieder frei, aber immernoch seeeeeeeeeeeeeehhr matschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (17. September 2010)

Ist zwar Partenstein, aber das fällt ja in den Bereich Lohr.

Im Gebiet um den Erich-Stollen sind auch Waldarbeiten. Der Sandsteinplatten-Weg richtung Bahnhof ist sehr verschlammt, auch weiter oben sieht der Wald zum Teil wüst aus.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (17. September 2010)

rund um die schanzkopfhütte standen ja mal ein paar kicker und anlieger. warum fährt da keiner mehr? hab da noch nie jmd gesehen, und spuren sind da auch keine


----------



## bernd e (18. September 2010)

Sebastian_2 schrieb:


> rund um die schanzkopfhütte standen ja mal ein paar kicker und anlieger. warum fährt da keiner mehr? hab da noch nie jmd gesehen, und spuren sind da auch keine



Der Erbauer wohnt nicht mehr da, und scheinbar will die Strecke keiner nutzen.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (19. September 2010)

aha, danke! ein teil der strecke wurde auch von waldarbeitern niedergemacht, und der rest war eher in marodem zustand.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (29. September 2010)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht einen offizielen spot in lohr durchzusetzen?? hat damit schon jemand erfahrungen?? wäre nämlich sehr interessiert daran und würde mich auch dafür einsetzen wenn genug Leute dabei sind.


----------



## bernd e (30. September 2010)

Sebastian_2 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand versucht einen offizielen spot in lohr durchzusetzen?? hat damit schon jemand erfahrungen?? wäre nämlich sehr interessiert daran und würde mich auch dafür einsetzen wenn genug Leute dabei sind.



Sorry für die Unterstellung, aber hattest nicht du in diesem Fred geschrieben: "fahren ja, buddeln nein" 

Ich fände ein Strecke in meiner Nachbarschaft auch super, aber das klemmt meist an vier Dingen:
- Geld
- Manpower (Leute die da hinterher sind und z. B. die Behörden abklappern)
- Umweltschutz
- Haftungsfrage

Ich will dir nicht den Mut nehmen, aber wenn die Punkte oben geklärt sind, kommen weitere Probleme. Zudem ist die Frage, wie die Stadt Lohr dazu steht. Denn die muss in so einem Vorhaben einen Sinn sehen und die musst du auf deiner (Durchführungsorga) Seite haben.

Wo hättest du gedacht das so ein Spot entstehen soll?
Was sollte der Spot nach deiner Meinung beinhalten (FR, DH, Trails, Dirt ....)?


----------



## Sebastian_2 (30. September 2010)

ich hab ja geschrieben dass das ganze alleine etwas mühsam ist und dazu noch sehr wenig spaß macht. Wenn ein paar leute mithelfen würden wäre ich sodort dabei. Es sollte schon eher ein dh/fr spot werden. Einen platz bin ich gerade am suchen und habe auch schon was gefunden muss nurnoch näher erkundet werden  deshalb noch keine näheren infos zum ort der strecke. Das müsste dann sowieso von allen leuten die bei dem projekt dabei wären entschieden werden. Ich kenn eig nicht so viele die hier in lohr biken. (vielleicht hast du ein paar kontakte??) 
Wo fängt man da am besten an? Beim förster, der stadt, oder ähnlichem? 
Ich denke dass bei diesem projekt sofort jeder biker in lohr dabei wäre.


----------



## bernd e (30. September 2010)

Hast ne PM


----------



## p3ox (1. Oktober 2010)

Also ich komm zwar aus Marktheidenfeld, würde mich aber auch an einem Spot in Lohr beteiligen, falls da legal etwas möglich wäre!


----------



## han-sch (1. Oktober 2010)

ich denk mal dass ich auch mithelfen würde, komme auch aus der richtung marktheidenfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldskoolbmx (1. Oktober 2010)

ich muss bernd e recht geben, es ist leider nicht so einfach möglich, einen spot auszusuchen, zur stadt/gemeinde zu gehen und zu sagen: "hier würden wir gerne was hinstellen". es ist ratsam zunächst einen dh/fr-verein zu gründen (gemeinnützig!) und dann bei den zuständigen behörden betreffs trainingsgelände anzufragen. beispiele für diese vorgehensweise gibt es auch in diesem forum. und genau so haben wir auch vor jahren eine bmx-strecke (nicht in lohr) bekommen. das ist langwierig und bürokratisch. eine andere möglichkeit ist die bekannte guerilla-taktik. manchmal werden illegal erbaute strecken erstaunlich lange gedulded oder "übersehen". ist aber letztendlich immer problematisch. die dritte möglichkeit besteht darin, nicht in einem staatsforst zu bauen, setzt aber das einverständnis des eigentümers voraus. grüße!
ach, btw: beim bauen wäre ich dann dabei.


----------



## p3ox (1. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem bei einem privaten Wald ist immernoch, dass Unberechtigte genauso Zutritt zum Gelände haben wie sonst auch und im Schadensfall der Eigentümer haftet. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob das alleinige Aufstellen von Schildern (Benutzen der Strecke auf eigene Gefahr, der Eigentümer haftet nicht)  da Abhilfe schaffen würde. Im Bikepark fährt man ja auch auf eigenes Risiko und der Betreiber haftet nicht, falls einem was passiert.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (1. Oktober 2010)

@oldskoolbmx: Ich glaub aber nicht dass es so einfach ist ein verein zu gründen oder? Wie geht dass dann von statten? Ich bin halt auch erst 14 und kenn mich da nich so aus  also wenn dann müssten alle dabei sein und mir ein bischen unterstützung geben. Werde mir heute mal überlegen wie man das angehen könnte.
Find ich schonmal positiv dass schon einige von euch dabei wären 
werde mich dann nochmal melden!
Grüße


----------



## Sebastian_2 (1. Oktober 2010)

1. Gründen einer Interessengemeinschaft:
§ Möglichst viele Biker aus der Umgebung sind Mitglieder
§ Mehrere treffen veranstalten und sich kennenlernen
§ Verschiedene Wege finden, die zu einem legalen Spot führen
2. Fordern einer Trainingsstrecke:
§ Welche Art der Strecke soll durchgesetzt werden?
§ Wo soll die Strecke gebaut werden?
§ Finden sich genügend Erbauer?
§ Wer übernimmt die Haftung?
§ Wer pflegt die Strecke?
§ Wer darf diese befahren?
3. Suchen eines Gespräches mit dem Förster, der Stadt Lohr, usw.:
§ Wer führt dieses Gespräch?
§ Es muss ein bestimmtes Konzept für das Projekt vorgelegt werden.
§ Wer gestaltet dieses Konzept?
§ Es müssen möglichst viele Vorteile gefunden werden, die für diese Strecke sprechen.
§ Die Gefahren müssen denke ich aber auch genannt werden.
4. Das Thema an die Öffentlichkeit bringen:
§ Einen Bericht an die lokale Zeitung senden
§ Ein Interview mit Tv touring?


So, das ist einen vorläufige Version von meiner Vorstellung, was alles geklärt werden müsste. Ihr könnt natürlich Verbesserungen vorschlagen und weitere Tipps geben. Dass ganze muss natürlich noch verfeinert werden und weitere Einzelheiten hinzugefügt werden. Also ich bitte um Verbesserungsvorschläge und denke dass, das zumindestens mal ein ansatz ist.
Grüße Sebastian


----------



## bernd e (2. Oktober 2010)

Da hat sich einer ja richtig Gedanken gemacht!
Ich kenne diese Behördengänge vom Trialgelände des MSF-Frammersbach. Das sind deutlich mehr Ämter als man sich erträumt.

Gute Adressen sind eben andere Regionen wie Boppard, Pfälzer Wald .... Wer auch helfen kann, bzw. wo man Infos bekommt ist die DIMB. Wie es lange Zeit gut aussehen kann und dann doch scheitert ist das Beispiel Rhön, Feuerberg. Leider.

Ich will nichts schlecht reden oder jemanden einschüchtern, aber wir hatten vor ca. 10 Jahren auch mal vor und es bleiben lassen, da wir sonst gearbeitet hätten statt zu fahren.

Haftung ist ein riesen Thema, habe ich auch in meiner Trailscout-Ausbildung erfahren dürfen. Ich denke, das ist mit dem Umwelt-/ Forstthema das größte.

Wie in einer PM von mir geschrieben: schau dir die Webseite von Boppard an. Wer sie sucht und nicht findet: 
Boppard Tourismus

und hier die Infos zum Park

Und wenn man etwas stöbert, steht da irgend wo "gepflegt von x Mitglieder".

ps. könnte gelegentlich auch helfen, sofern es andere Projekte zulassen


----------



## Sebastian_2 (5. Oktober 2010)

hat sonst noch jemand weitere vorschläge dafür?
was ist eigentlich mit dem skilift in partenstein? ich war da noch nie. wie ist da das gelänge so? wäre auch eine möglichkeit, aber noch unwahrscheinlicher als nur ein spot.


----------



## bernd e (6. Oktober 2010)

Gelände um den P-steiner Lift könnte einiges hergeben. Ski-Club und Bürchermester von P-Stein anhauen. Und am besten ein paar P-steiner an Bord holen, denn ohne Lokals geht es selten gut.

Ich wiederhole mich: Ich will hier nichts schlecht reden, aber der Aufwand ist enorm.

Info am Rande: etwas in Richtung Park wurde auch schon in Heigenbrücken geplant und es ist wieder sehr still geworden. Bei den Heigenbrücken-Planer standen zudem gute Sponsoren dahinter. Es ist hart, dauert lange Zeit und führt evtl. ins Nichts. Ist leider so.

Hast du schon mal im "Open Trails"-Forum gelesen, da gibt es viele Beiträge in die Richtung. Ist ne gute Winterbeschäftigung


----------



## Sebastian_2 (6. Oktober 2010)

ja, heigenbrücken hab ich schon vor sehr langem was gehört. wenn das klappen würde wäre es eine sehr gute alternative, denn da könnte ich mit dem zug hinfahren.
Ich werde das thema mal erneut anpacken wenn der schulstress sich etwas gelegt hat. kannst du mir das erzählen wenn das mit heigenbrücken klappt? stehen im internet vielleicht ein paar infos dazu?


----------



## bernd e (6. Oktober 2010)

Meist werden Projekte erst bekannt, wenn sie kurz vor der Eröffnung sind bzw. deutlich nach der Planung und Unterschriftenrennerrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldskoolbmx (7. Oktober 2010)

@sebastian: ein verein zu gründen ist im vergleich zu den anderen aktivitäten (siehe z.b. deine liste) fast vernachlässigbar. gib doch einfach mal bei google "wie gründe ich einen ev leitfaden" ein. die ersten beiden suchergebnisse sind schon ausreichend. grüße


----------



## bernd e (7. Oktober 2010)

oldskoolbmx schrieb:


> @sebastian: ein verein zu gründen ist im vergleich zu den anderen aktivitäten (siehe z.b. deine liste) fast vernachlässigbar. gib doch einfach mal bei google "wie gründe ich einen ev leitfaden" ein. die ersten beiden suchergebnisse sind schon ausreichend. grüße



was leider nicht vernachlässigbar ist: viel Ausdauer

Aber ein Verein mit Tatkräftigen Helfer / Unterstützer hilft auf alle Fälle.

Noch ein Tip, die DIMB-Umfrage: Das Ergebnis ist online, da sind Fragen wie 65 oder 66 evtl. eine Hilfe bei Verhandlungen.
DIMB-Umfrage


----------



## Sebastian_2 (16. Oktober 2010)

vom park in heigenbrücken stand doch letztens ein bericht in der zeitung. wäre ja toll wenn das klappen würde. da könnte man schön mit dem zug hinfahren.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (6. November 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7696 Wombach
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9477 Sendelbach
Zwei kleine Videos von mir


----------



## bernd e (9. November 2010)

Wollte eigentlich die Vids nicht bewerten und bin auch nicht der super Umweltschützer, aber ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen. Wer einen MTB-Freizeitpark planen möchte, sollte evtl. den Einsatz der HR-Bremse anders handhaben.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (10. November 2010)

Mhhhh, wieso? Du meinst denke ich in Sendelbach oder? Weis nih so genau was du meinst, kann mich also nich so genau darüber äußern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (10. November 2010)

Nicht falsch verstehen, bin nicht der Oberförster oder so. Ich meinte die slides im Sendelbach-Vid. Diese sind nicht sonderlich gut für den Boden und das ist für jeden Gegner gefundenes Fressen.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (11. November 2010)

ich glaube das geht ein bisschen zu weit. man sollte sich auf keinen fall nur durch dieses projekt den spaß am fahren nehmen lassen. außerdem bin ich noch lange nicht so weit damit ich gegner habe.


----------



## y23 (11. November 2010)

Sebastian_2 schrieb:


> ich glaube das geht ein bisschen zu weit. man sollte sich auf keinen fall nur durch dieses projekt den spaß am fahren nehmen lassen. außerdem bin ich noch lange nicht so weit damit ich gegner habe.



es geht nicht darum dir den spass zu verderben.
auf dem video sieht man, dass du die hinterradbremse recht ungeschickt bedienst. blockierende räder schädigen den waldboden und nehmen dir auf lange sicht auch den spass an der strecke, da du dir unschöne bremswellen in den track haust.
>> ride, don't slide!
dann hast du mehr spass und potentielle kritiker keinen angriffspunkt.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (11. November 2010)

gut, dass diese slides technisch relativer bockmist sind, weis ich auch. machen mir halt spaß. bremswellen werden dort wohl kaum entstehen, da ich dort nur sehrselten fahre. trotzdem sehe ich das mit dem waldboden ein. seht das jetz einfach nicht zu ernst. schönen abend noch!

edit: zumal 2 von den slides ohne hinterradbremse entstanden sind


----------



## rattlebrain (12. November 2010)

@ sebastian

ich kenne die Stellen wo das vid entsanden ist.
Vor allem bei den unteren 2 Spitzkehren werden die "shredder-abkürzer" in letzter Zeit immer größer, breiter, tiefer. Dabei gehen beide auch ohne Abkürzen (und ohne versetzen).
Dieser trail steht durch die "Fussgänger" unter Beobachtung.
Hast Du die Verbotschilder für Fahrradfahrer ca.100mm weiter oben gesehen?
Ich bin öfter in der Ecke unterwegs und möchte nicht, dass die Schilder auch bald an den Spitzkehren stehen.
Ein Drift gehört auch für mich ab und an dazu, aber gerade an dieser Stelle sollte man es echt bleiben lassen.
Gibt genügend andere Spots wo's niemanden stört.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (12. November 2010)

hey, nein die schilder habe ich wirklich noch niee gesehen. nenne doch mal andere spots wo es niemanden stört. würde mich sehr interessieren und darum geht es ja eigentlich in diesem thread hier. den trail bin ich seitdem dieses video entstanden ist nie wieder gefahren. also nur von mir kann das ja nicht kommen.


----------



## rattlebrain (12. November 2010)

Ja nee, die Schilder vergess' ich auch gleich immer wenn ich sie gesehen hab.
Ist klar!
Die letzten paar mal hab ich glaub ich gar nicht hingeschaut.
Und wenn das alles von Dir alleine käme, dann wärst Du echt fleissig.

Der Punkt ist der:

Auf Wegen, wo andere Baumstämme umherschleifen und mit tonnenschwerem Gerät rumfahren, kommts meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht auf ein paar Bremsspuren an.
Aber auf einem frequentierten Fussweg der so nahe an der Bebauung liegt, macht man es halt wie die Indianer: möglichst wenig Spuren...

Wie man das richtig macht zeigst Du doch selber auf deinem ersten Video:

z.B. der drop von dem Sandsteinblock liegt doch nur 5m abseits von einem viel begangenen / befahrenen Waldweg. Richtig?
Und trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass der schon vielen Leuten aufgefallen ist.
Auch Brems- und  Einschlagspuren (oder Blutspuren) werden dort kaum jemanden stören.

Zum Thema: Trails rund um und in lohr
da hat z.B. bernd e oder trelgne eigentlich schon das Meiste gesagt, weiter vorne im fred.
Es entsehen halt nicht jeden Tag neue Wege.
Und trails, die nicht auch Wander- oder Fussweg sind haben meistens kein langes Leben. Weil sie mit der Zeit vergammeln, gestürzte Bäume nicht geräumt werden oder der  allgegenwärtige Holzeinschlag ihnen den Garaus macht.
Wanderkarte oder open street map und ein bisschen Fantasie und schon klappts.

viel spass!


----------



## bernd e (13. November 2010)

y23 schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum dir den spass zu verderben.
> auf dem video sieht man, dass du die hinterradbremse recht ungeschickt bedienst. blockierende räder schädigen den waldboden und nehmen dir auf lange sicht auch den spass an der strecke, da du dir unschöne bremswellen in den track haust.
> >> ride, don't slide!
> dann hast du mehr spass und potentielle kritiker keinen angriffspunkt.



Genau darum ging es mir, vor allem um den letzten Satz.


----------



## Sebastian_2 (15. November 2010)

naja, bei dem wetter ist biken eh nur noch bedingt möglich....
wanderkarten hab ich schon 3  aber ist halt mit nem downhiller eher schwierig weit bergauf zu fahren  aber das gehört halt auch dazu...


----------



## Sebastian_2 (20. November 2010)

kennt jemand ein paar trails in partenstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (20. November 2010)

Ja


----------



## Sebastian_2 (20. November 2010)

danke für die info


----------



## bernd e (21. November 2010)

Sebastian_2 schrieb:


> danke für die info



Was willst du lesen?
Gab auch schon ein paar Vorschläge vor ein paar Seite von trelgne und mir (glaube ich). Zudem ist es immer schwer irgend wo im Wald was zu erklären. Da ist es mit GPS-Tracks oder einer persönlichen Runde schon leichter was zu zeigen. Viele Trails biegen halt am x. Baum vom Hauptweg ab 

Punkt-Markierung von Weikertswiese nach P-Stein
An der Burg oben
Vom Wegweiser (am höchsten Punkt der Marathon-Strecke zw. Kat.-Bild und Dreiländereck) zum Bahnhof
Vom Dreiländereck in die Rossbach
Vom Hirtenhof nach Frammersbach parallel zur B276


----------



## Sebastian_2 (23. November 2010)

danke das reicht mir schon  ok, dann werde ich mich mal auf den weg nach partenstein machen und ein bischen suchen =D


----------



## Sebastian_2 (30. März 2011)

sohlhöhe, den r-weg runter ist im moment gesperrt


----------



## Sebastian_2 (5. Mai 2011)

Recycling: Habe mal den alten gebauten Trail an der Schanzkopfhütte wieder mal etwas "freigelegt". Müsste aber noch viel gemacht werden da die Anlieger ziemlich zerstört sind und bis jetzt alles relativ langsam ist. Bis jetzt war ich auch nur ohne Schaufel da. Also mal sehen ob das dort so bleibt, weil der eine große Kicker am Ende steht ja auch schon ewig


----------



## Sebastian_2 (11. Mai 2011)

Klapper hab ich heute auch freigeräumt  ist wieder relativ frei.......aber unten sind noch Bäumstämme mitten auf den Weg....die müssten mal mit schwerem gerät weggeräumt werden, das hab ich alleine nicht geschafft  die Woche werd ich auch mal in frammersbach vorbeischauen  vielleicht sieht man sich dort mal


----------



## Sebastian_2 (12. September 2011)

oben auf der alm in lohr steht seit ein paar monaten ein dh/fr trail. wer genaueres wissen will wo das teil steht per pn


----------



## HolziMSP (12. September 2011)

Oh cool, komme aus der Nähe von Marktheidenfeld, was habt ihr denn so gebaut?
legal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian_2 (12. September 2011)

ich sag mal....geduldet  ja ein paar anlieger usw. aber es muss noch ein wenig gemacht werden


----------



## HolziMSP (13. September 2011)

Okay, cool!besser als einfach nur wanderwege, wollte jetz eig n bisschen fahrn, aber wetter ist ja nicht so toll


----------



## Sebastian_2 (13. September 2011)

ich war heut ne kurze runde fahren... es war ziemlich rutschig


----------



## Sebastian_2 (13. September 2011)

bild vom trail http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/943621


----------



## HolziMSP (13. September 2011)

Hättest du vllt diese woche oder nächste mal zeit mir euren trail zu zeigen?
hab eh berufsschule, würde evtl noch nen kumpel mitnehmen wenn das okay wäre?


----------



## Sebastian_2 (14. September 2011)

ja na klar  aber nächste woche würde mir aber besser passen. Am montag hätte ich zeit. Ich  hab aber auch noch bis 2 uhr schule. Kommt ihr mit dem auto her?  Dann müsst ihr den nikolaus-fey-weg hochfahren und dann warte ich auf euch am trail, da seht ihr mich dann schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (14. September 2011)

Dann ist der Trail quasi hinter dem BKH!?


----------



## Sebastian_2 (14. September 2011)

jaaa so ungefähr


----------



## HolziMSP (15. September 2011)

Alles klar, würde dann am Montag kommen, Uhrzeit?
und wo muss ich mit dem Auto hoch?


----------



## Sebastian_2 (16. September 2011)

3 uhr, nikolaus-fey-weg hochfahren, oben kommt ne sitzbank wo ich dann stehe. gucks dir am besten ma auf google maps an. da kannste auch parken.


----------



## HolziMSP (16. September 2011)

Okay dann bis montag!


----------



## Sebastian_2 (17. September 2011)

bis montag


----------



## bernd e (21. September 2011)

Und, wie war euer Trailritt!?


----------



## Sebastian_2 (21. September 2011)

nice  hat bock gemacht da mal nich allein zu fahren   wenn de lust hast schau halt auch mal vorbei!


----------



## bernd e (22. September 2011)

Sebastian_2 schrieb:


> nice  hat bock gemacht da mal nich allein zu fahren   wenn de lust hast schau halt auch mal vorbei!



Würde ich liebend gerne, bin aber zur Zeit außer Gefecht gesetzt  , gerade jetzt wo der Wald so schön bunt wird. Komme aber gerne darauf zurück


----------



## Sebastian_2 (22. September 2011)

ouh dann gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian_2 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hab heute mal weitergebaut! So langsam wird der obere Teil richtig gut!


----------



## HolziMSP (10. Oktober 2011)

Was hast du geschaffen?


----------



## Sebastian_2 (10. Oktober 2011)

Vor dem Drop den Teil hab ich jetzt komplett weggelassen und umfahre den einfach. Das bringt mir 2 Anlieger mehr, ein steinfeld, und einen kleinen "drop in" wenn ich dann ma irgendwann so weit bin mit dem bauen   dann müsste aus dem oberen Teil auch so ziemlich alles rausgeholt sein  dann muss ich unten halt noch ein wenig umbauen......


----------



## HolziMSP (11. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar, dann werd ich bei gelegenheit mal wieder vorbei kommen


----------



## Sebastian_2 (11. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gerne


----------



## Sebastian_2 (12. Oktober 2011)

So heute hab ich wieder gebaut! Richtig gruselige Stimmung da oben mit dem ganzen Nebel und regen  sieht fast so aus wie in Kanada  ne ich hab heut den Drop in so ziemlich fertig gemacht und die Anlieger fertig gemacht, nur dummerweise war es heut kaum fahrbar da alles so nass war


----------

